# OFBA Fur Auction..........



## rangeman (Dec 7, 2006)

Just wondering if any of you guys were going to try to make the Oklahoma Fur Bearers Alliance fur auction set for January 27th at the fairgrounds in Okmulgee, OK starting at 9:00 A.M. Sure would like to meet you guys. (Mongo Joe), (XxX), and everyone. Talked to one of the members and was told there will be a large number of fur buyers. Thanks! Hope to see you there.......


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

How'd it go?? You guys happy with the prices offered?

Smitty


----------



## rangeman (Dec 7, 2006)

First fur auction I ever went to. You can review all the totals at (www.oktrapper.com) Seems like alot of the better prices were paid for green furs. Thanks!


----------

